# baby bearded dragon shedding skin already?



## DRAGON H (Nov 29, 2010)

iv just noticed on my baby bearded dragon that he has skin coming off on his face..

he keeps rubing it against the log and lil bits keep coming off..

is this normal for such a young bearded dragon or have i done something wrong?

the viv is at corrct temps..he is eating fine and active...


or am i worrying over nothing?

thanks,H


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

DRAGON H said:


> iv just noticed on my baby bearded dragon that he has skin coming off on his face..
> 
> he keeps rubing it against the log and lil bits keep coming off..
> 
> ...


It's fine, they all shed, it means they're growing, nothing to worry about at all. :2thumb:


----------



## DRAGON H (Nov 29, 2010)

Xerse said:


> It's fine, they all shed, it means they're growing, nothing to worry about at all. :2thumb:


phew...lol..

panic over...

thanks,H


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your doing everything right 
your dragon must shed his/her skin in order to grow. He'll get it off by himself, but just be sure to keep an eye out as sometimes the skin can be retained which can be uncomfortable for them. If this happens, try rubbing it off gently yourself or bathing your dragon in warm (as warm as you'd have it for a human baby) water.


----------



## DRAGON H (Nov 29, 2010)

Emmy1 said:


> Your doing everything right
> your dragon must shed his/her skin in order to grow. He'll get it off by himself, but just be sure to keep an eye out as sometimes the skin can be retained which can be uncomfortable for them. If this happens, try rubbing it off gently yourself or bathing your dragon in warm (as warm as you'd have it for a human baby) water.


thats good then..pheww..lol

well he has got all the skin off already:2thumb:


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

That was quick!

I used to love it when my Beardies were shedding when they were young. They'd go that recognisable dull colour and then blow themselves out like balloons and 'hulk' themselves out of the old skin then step out of it. Such funny creatures :lol2:


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

Keep an eye out when beardies are shedding on the head/face: mine once had an area of skin inside her nostril she must not have been able to remove properly, I only really noticed when I saw her rubbing her nose. 

I just removed it with a pair of tweezers, came out straight away, no force needed or anything but it must have been causing her a little discomfort. This could be easily missed so I thought I'd say.  Glad to hear your beardie is doing well.


----------

